# Ellas House nappies on sale



## anothersquish

I forgot to put this up the other day but know I mentioned it in a thread!

Ellas House nappies on half price :thumbup:

We use bumhuggers at night with much success so worth a go as even if you have a heavy wetter they have a pocket you can stuff. 
Less than £5 a nappy and postage is VERY reasonable!

https://www.ehnappies.co.uk/nappies.php


----------



## mummy_mi

Might be worth a try thanks xx


----------



## Bluetomato

I think i'll order some of these to try as night nappies on Harrison!


----------



## princessellie

ooh am gna have get some on thurs when i get paid, thanks :D

x


----------



## sugarpuff

no no no no no !!! stop telling me about nappies ! i already bought 4 nappies, a buggy liner and a wipes warmer today ! and now 2 more nappies. damn you..... :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

hey, Ive bought 19 in one day....beat that THEN complain LOL


----------



## boltonlass

Damn You - now I have 2 more nappies on the way. Oooops


----------



## princessellie

haha, stop blaming poor squish, its not her fault you lot dont have no restraint :haha:

x


----------



## boltonlass

Yep but she knows we have no restraint and still keeps putting temptation in our way!


----------



## princessellie

hahaha thats not how it works and you know it 

x


----------



## BabyHaines

D'oh.....3 BH on the way


----------



## Maffie

bh ordered :thumbup:


----------



## MummyKaya

3 ordered....lol


----------



## anothersquish

:rofl: 

But youd have been upset if I DIDNT tell you about bargain nappies!


----------



## sugarpuff

soo what did all you other weak willed ladies get ? i got two small aplix with pink fleece :blush:


----------



## princessellie

i havent got any yet, are the bumhuggers better like? ive only got the other kind and its one of our night nappies, the only differnce i can see on the bh is the fleece, but we use fleece liners anyways, hmmm decisions...

x


----------



## anothersquish

I only have bumhuggers. I like the fleece inner because it keeps bottoms very dry overnight and you dont have to 'do' anything with it. I like the pocket a lot because if you find they outwet the bumhugger you can EASILY add boosting in the pocket!


----------



## boltonlass

I got 2 of the spotty fleece bum huggers. one poppers and one aplix - need to see which i prefer! Got the large but Leila only just over 14lb so they may be bit big for a while.


----------



## Maffie

i bought poppers and meant to get aplix arrrrgggggg


----------



## Bluetomato

I bought 4 large poppered bumhuggers as they will fit both the boys. Im trying to find night nappies that work for Harrison as I always found he leaked so im hoping these will suit him better. I got:
1 bobble
1 white paws
1 tufty
1 red paws

Can't wait for them to get here! :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

are they usually £10?


----------



## Bluetomato

They are £9.95 on twinkle on the web x


----------



## mrsraggle

Bought 4 :)


----------



## anothersquish

Maffie said:


> i bought poppers and meant to get aplix arrrrgggggg

what size did you get? I may swap you an aplix for a poppered? I meant to get at least one poppered to try but forgot and got all aplix!


----------



## princessellie

leyla still doesnt fit her large properly and she is 20lbs lmao

x


----------



## boltonlass

Maybe should have got a small then. Will see what they are like and save for when shes bigger and needs all night nappies (still changing at 11pm so managing ok with extra boosted day nappies).

What wraps do you use with these - would my flip wraps work?


----------



## anothersquish

Flip wraps are absolutely fine with them :) I also have used Nature babies and WeeNotions wraps over them but I prefer Wool now!


----------



## princessellie

ive used boots cheapy pull on wraps and motherease rikki wraps, thats all i have :)

x


----------



## Maffie

anothersquish said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> i bought poppers and meant to get aplix arrrrgggggg
> 
> what size did you get? I may swap you an aplix for a poppered? I meant to get at least one poppered to try but forgot and got all aplix!Click to expand...

I got large, will try one when they come, and see if i like poppers :lol: its weird some nappies i love with poppers others i dont :shrug:

i have a feeling they gonna be too big for a while.


----------



## sjbno1

OMG these are so cute but as I'm new to all of this just a quick question - if I buy these and put them on my monkey :D do I need a water proof wrap on it? and where do I get them? 

Thanks - i want the paw print ones :D


----------



## anothersquish

sjbno1 said:


> OMG these are so cute but as I'm new to all of this just a quick question - if I buy these and put them on my monkey :D do I need a water proof wrap on it? and where do I get them?
> 
> Thanks - i want the paw print ones :D

yes they do need a wrap :) you can get wraps from almost anywhere! Most wraps will fit over these because they are slim. 
For good all round wraps Id suggest Nature Babies or Motherease (Riki or airflow, depends if you prefer poppers or aplix) 
Wee Notions wraps are good, if I use a wrap at night instead of wool I always reach for my WN first, if you were going to get "into" night nappies Id go for one of these as they are sized very very well (my LO is in a medium wrap which does 10-20lbs on the tightest poppers and he is 13lb+) and certainly work...plus you can get them in pretty soft fabrics.


----------



## sjbno1

thanks hun, theres so much to learn :D ok I will go and take a look at motherease wraps now :D I am presumming then that these are night nappies? I am currently using a disposable as Izzie is a bit wetter at night :( but would love for her to be in re-usables 24/7 if I can :D


----------



## anothersquish

they can be used at night or in the day but they certainly stand up to nighttime use. Also if you got one and found it wasnt quite enough you can add an extra bamboo or hemp insert into the pocket without it ending up massively bulky.


----------



## T-Bex

Just tried to order 4 and it woulnd't let me... Wonder why... Hmmmm.

I did try to do it three seperate times, on account of timing out whilst having to amuse a baby with a short attention span, though. Maybe that's why.


----------



## princessellie

i use mine for night with an added microfibre insert layed on top and a fleece liner to keep her bum dry, im not sure how the bumhuggers work as i dont have one but if there is a pocket under the fleece then it would be a lot easier and a lot less faff on trying to get the nappy on whilst keeping the microfibre and fleece from moving while leylapants is crawling all over the show trying to go and play haha!

x


----------



## princessellie

just ordered two large bumhuggers with in the pink and aplix :happydance:

x


----------



## princessellie

just ordered two large bumhuggers with in the pink and aplix :happydance:

x


----------



## anothersquish

yes there is a pocket under the fleece ;)


----------



## bjl1981

Just ordered 2 large poppers in the spotty and stripey colours for LO, and a small one for a friend whos just had a baby :)
My OH was like "why's your credit card out?"...and I was like :blush: "I've just bought a nappy...well 3!"


----------



## princessellie

hahaha mine didnt even blink, ive got him well trained, he came in the room and i said come and sit here and pick a nappy, youre picking one and im picking one, so he came and picked one lmfao, didnt even ask me how much or anything lmfao...hes a good boy sometimes, very sometimes hahaha, but when it counts!

x


----------



## mrsraggle

Has anyone received their order? I ordered on 30 March and nothing so far! :(


----------



## princessellie

nope not had mine yet, i presume theyre having to make them? i hope they arrive next week cos i want them for turkey

x


----------



## mrsraggle

So long as I'm not alone - I emailed them earlier so will post when/if I get a response.


----------



## saraendepity

no i havent got mine either, they make them to order tho so might be a while :) 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## MummyKaya

I recieved mine early this week


----------



## anothersquish

I had mine the other day. 
They have had rather a lot of custom the last couple of weeks because of the sale so its taking a bit longer to get through orders I imagine!!


----------



## boltonlass

Ok mine came earlier in the week, have since been through 2 nappy washes and a couple of rinses and are drying ready to try.

They seem huge (got large). Will it matter if they are a bit baggy so long as they are completely covered by a wrap or would i be better putting them to one side till they fit better?

They are taking ages to dry though - have been by the radiator for at least 2 days and still damp so put on sunny windowsill this morning and they are now nearly dry. If they are good for night i will have to buy more just to have enough to use while they dry :dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

Wow, cant believe they are taking that long to dry for you, mine dry overnight on a rack in the kitchen. 
You should be fine with large as long as they dont have massive gaps, having said that I know their sizes do come up slightly large as my 5yr old was messing about with the ones I bought and put on an XL OVER his trousers and did it up and ran round the house in it laughing.... hes 50lb+ and is running round in a nappy thats for 35lb+ with room to spare....I thought it was very funny!


----------



## boltonlass

Not had the heating on much though last couple of days so that could be why, would have put them out in the sun yesterday but i forgot. Hope they dry quicker with radiators on or when on the line on a sunny day!


----------



## princessellie

leyla has a large and it is still way big on her lol, still on tightest and could do with being a lot tighter but just about barely fits, i havent had no problems with leaking so long as teh wrap fits well itll be fine :D

x


----------



## saraendepity

lol looks like Daisy's is gonna be too big then LOL.....did anyone get dispatch notices or anything ?


----------



## boltonlass

No dispatch note - they just turned up.

Think i will try one and see how it holds up, if its good will order some small since it sounds like they will last her ages. Does anyone have both large and small who can post a pic of them together for comparison? That would really help. :thumbup:


----------



## anothersquish

I do yes, BnB going offline shortly but will take piccies and put them on tomorrow as Im gonna go to bed once BnB dies.


----------



## sugarpuff

my small has actually shrunk quite a lot so i'd stick with a large if i was you


----------



## boltonlass

Yeah but its after 2 full washes and loads of rinses that it looks massive - maybe it has shrunk but its still enormous! going to try it on her tonight now its dry and see how we go. Getting nappies pegged out in the sun now so should be completely dry by then.


----------



## princessellie

mine arrived this morning, they are in the wash now :happydance:

x


----------



## mrsraggle

Mine arrived this morning too. All washed and now out on the line with the rest of the initial stash that needed it's second wash. 

Too cute not to take a photo of them drying :):

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd169/rachelwestlake/DSC_0344.jpg


----------



## BabyHaines

Ooh, ooh!! My three arrived this morning!! Sooooo lush :)

I have a royal blue, a camo and a paw print!! They are too cute!!
I chose one popper, two aplix.
Have washed them, now want them to dry so I cam try them out tomorrow xx


----------



## princessellie

mine are drying now, i cant believe how haggard they already look after one wash :dohh: fleece really does the job but does it really have to die after the first wash :haha:

x


----------



## anothersquish

need wear proof fleece.....yeah right LOL
though mine look ok, not 'perfect' as they come shiny new but not haggard looking...wonder if the print types show up the typical fleecy wear more?


----------



## princessellie

maybe, they might look better once theyre dry, maybe it was the 3 rinses i did lol

x


----------



## BabyHaines

I know what you mean about looking worn already, bloody fleece!!
Might you, they are so well made - really impressed. I do hope they fit him well, as I cannot wait to be completely out of 'sposies at night.
Are they still half price?? If they fit well, I may get one or two more xx


----------



## BabyHaines

Ellie - imlooking forward to your shop opening again, as am feeling the need to add a Mammy Made to my collection ;)

....Maybe I should try CNT - I've heard Miss Frodo sells them cheap?? Haha!! :rofl:


----------



## boltonlass

Well we used a bumhugger last night despite it looking a little on the large size for Leila (had to open up the rise on the flip wrap to get it to cover it) and all I can say is WOW!! :happydance:

I dont know where the wee goes but the nappy felt virtually dry on the outside - was really heavy though so obviously absorbes it really well, her bum was virtually dry thanks to the fleece. 

Very impressed so going to order me some more to use as my night time nappy :happydance:. Everything else i have been using has been boosted up to the eyeballs and looks really bulky but this was quite slim and needed no extra boosting- but i like that the option is there to add booster for when she is bigger and wetting more.

Now to find some decent wraps to fit over them so i can keep my flips for daytime use - what would people recommend?


----------



## anothersquish

Wool!!! Honestly Wool Shorties/longies for bedtime are the BEST. 
If you dont fancy wool then my next favortie are WeeNotions wraps...mainly because you can get them in all mannar of patterns and fanciness. A plain velboa (PUL lined) only costs £9.60 which is around the same as boring white ones and less than others. After them I use motherease Riki :)


----------



## boltonlass

Cheers Squish

Going to get some wool to try out but in the meantime thought i would get some of the motherease wraps. Been back on ellas house to order some more bum huggers and she sells the motherease wraps for £5 each which is cheapest I could find so have ordered 2 air flow and 2 rikki! Think thats my night time nappies sorted then :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

i'd defo recommend wool or fleece :D cant wait to get mine now:) hopefully mr postman will be nice to me today!!


----------



## princessellie

BabyHaines said:


> Ellie - imlooking forward to your shop opening again, as am feeling the need to add a Mammy Made to my collection ;)
> 
> ....Maybe I should try CNT - I've heard Miss Frodo sells them cheap?? Haha!! :rofl:

omg haha :rofl:

i'm closed till at least 9th may as thats when im gone till and then after that im open again but will take me 3/4weeks ish to make any orders up

x


----------



## princessellie

boltonlass said:


> Cheers Squish
> 
> Going to get some wool to try out but in the meantime thought i would get some of the motherease wraps. Been back on ellas house to order some more bum huggers and she sells the motherease wraps for £5 each which is cheapest I could find so have ordered 2 air flow and 2 rikki! Think thats my night time nappies sorted then :happydance:

ooh i didnt see them, think i will order some more soon aswel then

x


----------



## littlepne

Hi everyone, I've got some bumhuggers but not prewashed yet as I still have 8wks to fill until LO arrives! Although if this sunshine keeps up I don't know if I can resist filling my washing line!

Just wondered how many times I should prewash them - am I right in thinking hemp needs a few more washes?


----------



## princessellie

i washed mine once and gave them 3 rinses after, that should do for during the day but for night time use theyll need a few more washes, i think its just trial and error, if you dont want to keep washing clean nappies you can soak them, which does just as good a job so long as you change the water often and swish them about a bit :)

x


----------



## boltonlass

littlepne said:


> Hi everyone, I've got some bumhuggers but not prewashed yet as I still have 8wks to fill until LO arrives! Although if this sunshine keeps up I don't know if I can resist filling my washing line!
> 
> Just wondered how many times I should prewash them - am I right in thinking hemp needs a few more washes?

Hiya - mine had 2 washes in with nappies and about 6 extra rinses with other things and held up fine last night :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

Ooh mine arrived this morning - they're much softer than I expected and so cute. I like the way they're stretchy too. I tried one on Leyla and it was a teeny bit big but I think after a wash or two they'll be fine. Actually, I like them better than the bedbugs so far and they were much cheaper. I love how they have a pocket you can stuff extra into. For some reason, I find pockets accept extra boosters better than non-pockety fitteds, without causing gaping around the legs. Might have to sell the bedbugs to fund more of these :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

mine came yesterday (i think maybe the day before:dohh:) and i love them !!! defo gonna get some more..i washed mine (and rinsed ) loads and loads and she has one on tonight with an exra Bedbug insert just to be safe :) gonna get some Zorb to make some inserts for em :D


----------



## boltonlass

Yeah i love mine - but they did leak the other night cause i couldnt stretch the flip wrap round enough to completely cover them :dohh: vest was wet where it had been touching nappy.

Will wait for my wraps then try again, they hold a remarkable amount of wee!


----------



## saraendepity

i've got wool over hers tonight :) big squishy bum :cloud9:


----------



## Rachel_C

Love the woolly squishiness :) I soaked ours all of yesterday then washed them overnight so she's wearing one for the first time tonight. I'm feeling brave so she's only got a pop-in night time booster in it as extra. Got my zorb delivered the other day so I'm making inserts tomorrow.


----------



## saraendepity

whats the Zorb like rachel?? how wide is it?


----------



## Rachel_C

It's about 125cm wide and it's weird! Have you ever used that stuff from Ikea that stops rugs slipping (the stuff that's like thick sticky felt)? It's kind of a cross between that stuff (but not sticky) and really thick dense wadding.


----------



## saraendepity

oooh i'm intreagued!! lol so you think i'll get plenty of inserts out of it ??


----------



## princessellie

ive just bought some aswell and am going to make inserts for the shop so keep your eyes peeled lol

x


----------



## saraendepity

does it need prewashing like everything else??? i'm expecting some wierd kinda space blanket stuff LMAO!


----------



## princessellie

i didnt read anything about it needing prewashing, and it can be tumble dryed aswell which is always a bonus! im making leyla some nappies out of it for turkey, just fitteds

x


----------



## saraendepity

ooh make sure you post pics of the nappies!!


----------



## princessellie

i will :)

x


----------



## Rachel_C

saraendepity said:


> oooh i'm intreagued!! lol so you think i'll get plenty of inserts out of it ??

You should do! There's no wastage cos it's very easy to cut and sew and it doesn't fray or anything. I think it comes pre-shrunk too, though I haven't tried washing it yet cos you have to cover it with other fabric before washing. If you want a bit to try and see if it's worth buying more I can send you some for just what I paid? Two layers of zorb the same size as a Flip insert (about 13x37cm) would be about £1.15 plus postage if you do :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

you have to cover it with more fabric before washing??


----------



## princessellie

Rachel_C said:


> I haven't tried washing it yet cos you have to cover it with other fabric before washing.

really?? i didnt know that! thank god i havent made the nappies yet cos was gna just make em like that, no covers or anything!

haha wouldnt have been impressed! where did you read that?

x


----------



## Rachel_C

Hmmm I don't know exactly where I read it but I googled something like 'how to sew zorb' and that came up. Somebody said that it disintegrates in the wash but then somebody else said it doesn't but it does go all bobbly. From the feel of it, I imagine it's kind of like when you wash wadding. If you put it in the wash just on its own it would get all scrunched and nasty, but if you have fabric either side of it to keep it in shape it's fine. I don't think it would be very nice next to bare skin anyway :shrug:


----------



## Rachel_C

Oh here you go: https://community.babycenter.com/post/a14549085/questions_about_prepping_wazoodle_fabric


----------



## princessellie

hmm yeh i was thinking that, its not the softest, i figured id make a BIG hourlgass shaped liner to put inside it but i suppose some bits would still be touching

x


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm so impressed with the bumhuggers! I just changed Leyla after 12.5 hours in hers (boosted with a night time pop-in booster) and her skin was completely dry! The outside of the bumhugger was damp/wet but the wool pants she was wearing weren't damp at all so it had never got wet enough to go through to the wool. The fleece next to her bum was dry. :happydance: We've never had that with a night nappy before!


----------



## boltonlass

YAY - pleased for you.

I am loving bumhuggers too. Have been using them for up to 10 hours and they are brill. Once my wraps come (have realised flip wraps are just not the right shape to go over the large) im gonna try putting her in it at bed time and leaving her all night - 14 hours, crossing my fingers this will work and remove the need to change her at 11pm.


ETA: I think they are lined with magic fleece - how else can it feel totally dry when the rest of the nappy is wet through? Even with my flips which i love her bum feels a little damp when i change her but not so with bumhuggers.


----------



## Rachel_C

I know, I was wondering about the fleece, it's amazing. Definitely need more bumhuggers!


----------



## boltonlass

Hehehe i was so impressed after using one for the first time i went back on and ordered 3 more plus some of the motherease wraps to use with them (until i get some wool sorted).


----------



## buttonnose82

I want one lol but seems silly getting one for a newborn as will be up feeding ect in the night anyway, and it's a little early to by a large one ...... who knows, by the time i need a large sized one some of you girls might be selling theirs preloved hehe


----------



## Rachel_C

buttonnose82 said:


> I want one lol but seems silly getting one for a newborn as will be up feeding ect in the night anyway, and it's a little early to by a large one ...... who knows, by the time i need a large sized one some of you girls might be selling theirs preloved hehe

The small will probably fit for quite a long time though... Leyla's about 19 or 20lbs now at 7 months and she wasn't exactly small to start with :)

Edit: We found that switching to night time nappies quickly helped a lot with night feeds anyway... as long as they haven't pooed, it's nice not to have to change the nappy cos that completely woke Leyla up and she'd take ages to go back to sleep. If I just fed her though, she didn't properly wake up.


----------



## saraendepity

i'll defo be getting more! we had ours on last night (after about a day and a half of washing and rinsing over and over - lol ) and it held up really well...i put a Bedbug in with it just to be sure.... tbh, i think i prefer the bumhuggers to the bedbugs :blush:


----------



## Rachel_C

saraendepity said:


> tbh, i think i prefer the bumhuggers to the bedbugs :blush:

Me too, which is sad cos I do love the bedbugs but they don't work too well for us :(


----------



## saraendepity

bedbugs work ok, and they fit her better than they did but for the cost of the Ellas House they are totally as good (if not better) than the BB's !!


----------



## anothersquish

ahahaha look Ive started a bumhugger trend!! Woo!
*looks smug*


----------



## bjl1981

I went back on the site last night and they're up to £6.95 now, but still less than full price. I also noticed (as someone else has said) that they have motherease wraps for £5!! unfortunately I like my patterned motherease, and I couldn't bring myself to buy anymore white ones!
I got my bumhuggers last week, not soaked them yet, but am looking forward to using them...could this be the kick up the bum I need to start using cloth at night?!!! :dohh:


----------



## boltonlass

Yeah the 3 i just ordered were at that price - still cheaper than a lot of other night nappies. I wanted the patterend motherease wraps but for that price i thought stuff it - she'll only be wearing them at night so who cares what colour they are :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

bjl1981 said:


> could this be the kick up the bum I need to start using cloth at night?!!! :dohh:

So are they bumhuggers or bumkickers?!


----------



## princessellie

i havent tried mineyet cos i had them drying and they are dry now but if i use them then wash them they wont be dry in time for my holiday :dohh:

x


----------

